# اجراء عملية ضرب الأرقام بسرعة بدون آلة حاسبة (الجزء الأول)



## كمال محمد (20 مايو 2009)

تعلموها وعلموها أبنائكم،وأرجو أن تدعو لي بظهر الغيب


ضرب جميع الأرقام من 11إلى19 في أقل من ثلاث ثواني 


إذا ما سألتك الآن : ما حاصل ضرب 2×3 ؟
ستجيب بكل سلاسة : 6 !
وإذا ما سألتك في كم ثانية حللت هذه المسألة ؟؟ .. ستجيب في أقل من ثانية !!
حسنا .. هل تستطيع ( بنفس السرعة ) أن تحسب حاصل ضرب 12×13 ؟
ستتردد وربما استخدمت الآلة !!.. لا لا بدون آلة..!
هناك طريقة رياضية صاروخية تضمن لك دقة النتيجة المتناهية مع سرعة رهيبة الآداء , مختصرا بذلك الكثير من الوقت .. 
الهدف منها هو الحصول على نواتج ضرب الأعداد من 11 إلى 19 بنفس السرعة والكفائة التي نضرب بها الأعداد من 1 إلى 9


أكمل معنا بقية الموضوع حتى تشاهدها !

إليك الحل :

12 ×13 
خذ الرقم(2) واضربه في(3) وضع أول ناتج : 6
نفس الرقم(2) اجمعه مع (3) وضع ثاني ناتح :5
ضع الواحد الأخير : 1 
فتصبح النتيجة : 156

فلنجرب مثال آخر :

14×12 = ؟
4×2 = 8 وأيضا 4+2=6 . مع الواحد الأخير إذا ً الناتج هو : 168

كما ترى , نحن نأخذ الرقمين من خانة المئات , ونضربهم في بعضهم... ونأخذ نفس الرقمين من خانة المئات.. ونقوم بجمعهم.. بعد ذلك نضع الواحد لأن مضروب أي رقمين في بعضهم يكون الناتج ثلاثة أرقام ورقمنا الثالث طبعا هو الواحد . 

مثال للتثبيت :
11×13 = ؟
1×3 = 3 وأيضا 1+3=4 . مع الواحد الأخير فالناتج : 143

مثال أخير :
17× 12 = ؟
7×2= 4 وأيضا 7+2(+1)=0 , الواحد الأخير(+1) يكون الناتج : 204

كما رأيت , في حالة كان هناك ناتج ضرب أو جمع فوق العشرة فنتعامل معها كما نتعامل مع مسائل الجمع ..
مع الوقت والتعود .. ستصبح مسألة بديهية جدا وستضرب جميع الأرقام من 11إلى19 في أقل من ثلاث ثواني !!

هل رأيت سرعتها ؟؟
الآن بعد أن تعلمتها بإمكانك تطبيقها كما تشاء ! فمن منا لم يتعامل مع الضرب في أي تطبيق من حياته.. الآن بدل من أن تضيع وقتك في التخمين أو الكتابة بالآلة أمكنك إيجاد معين مناسب لك ومختصر جدا لوقتك !


----------



## سارية عثمان (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،طريقة جميلة وسلسة.


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .......

موضوع مفيد ....... بارك الله فيك


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (20 مايو 2009)

فعلا عجبتني شكرا لك......................................


----------



## mokh (20 مايو 2009)

طريقه جميله 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المحب لربه ولرسوله (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## كمال محمد (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بكم وشكرا على الدعاء


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (20 مايو 2009)

جميله جدا يا هندسه 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زاد أحمد (20 مايو 2009)

مفيدة جدا , بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عراق (20 مايو 2009)

رح اقولها الك بالعراقي >>> الف رحم على والديك صدك خوش طريقه


----------



## مزن محمود (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع يعطيك العافية


----------



## البوليتكنك (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك طريقو حلوة كثيييير


----------



## رافت المحروقى (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## anass81 (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

طريقة حلوة , أحببت أن أشرح كيفية الحصول عليها

1- الطريقة هي حصراً لضرب ارقام من 11 الى 19

2- عند ضرب رقمين من هذه المجموعة , فإن رقم الاحاد يكون ناتج ضرب احاد الرقمين

3-رقم العشرات يكون ناتج عن ضرب احاد الرقم الاول بعشرات الرقم الثاني (1 دائما)=احاد الرقم الاول , مضافاً اليه عشرات الرقم الاول مضروبا باحاد الرقم الثاني ( 1 دائما) =احاد الرقم الثاني , والنتيجة بسبب كون المضروب الثاني دائما 1 , هي جمع رقمي الاحاد 

4- ورقم المئات هو ناتج ضرب عشرات الرقم الاول بعشرات الرقم الثاني =1

:55:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

جاااااااااااااااااااامده
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال محمد (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (21 مايو 2009)

*فعلا عجبتني شكرا لك......................................*​


----------



## نوري عمر (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك طريقه ممتازه وسهله جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (21 مايو 2009)

الله عليك يا مهندسنا الغالى


----------



## s.alferjani (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وسدد الله خطاك علي ها المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## سعدون ابو حيدر (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذة الطريقة السريعة وياريت تلكي طريقة لكل الارقام وتخلصنا من الحاسبة 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ellamby (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك يا فنان على هذة الطريقة السحرية ومن فضلك نريد المزيد


----------



## redamefasp (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي كمال محمد


----------



## avajamal (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال محمد (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم والله ما تعرفوش أدي ايه أنا سعيد بهذه المشاركات والتشجيعات ،وأبشروا انشاء الله نوجد طريقة نتخلص فيها من الآلة الحاسبة


----------



## غسان محمد المصري (23 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد فاضل محل (23 مايو 2009)

*mfadhelalj*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## احمد مرزا (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا يعطيك الف عافيه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 0yaz9 (23 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي طريقة اعجبتني


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ كمال وجزاك عنا كل خير.
والله هذه طريقة مفيدة وسريعة جدا
الله يبارك فيك ويرحم والديك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## كمال محمد (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم وربنا يوفقنا على ما فيه خدمة اخواني وأخواتي والنهضة بهذه الأمة


----------



## rania gomaa (23 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله فعلا مهندس بحق ربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## سحووره الأموره (23 مايو 2009)

طريقه جميله
ومتشكرين يا هندسه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## loyalnawaf (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عن خير الجزاء


----------



## كمال محمد (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم والله أنا سعادتي غامرة ،فأنا سعيد جدا بهذا الكم الكبير من المشاركات ،والله لقد أدخلتم سعادة كبيرة في قلبي.


----------



## جعفرالظاهري (27 مايو 2009)

شكراُأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## كمال محمد (27 مايو 2009)

لا شكر على واجب أرجو أن تستفيدوا منها


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (27 مايو 2009)

شكراً لك طريقة رائعة
تقبل التحية والاحترام


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا........


----------



## تركيا (27 مايو 2009)

*واو بصراحة طريقة وقوية وسلسة شكراجدا
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد
*


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز بصراحه عجبتني جدا الطريقه بارك الله بك ومشكور على المشاره المفيده ........


مع تحياتي


----------



## صلاح أحمد العامري (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كوردستان (28 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك طريقو حلوة كثيييير*​


----------



## كمال محمد (28 مايو 2009)

لا شكر على واجب برجاء الدعاء


----------



## كمال محمد (31 مايو 2009)

الآن تم إضافة موضوع جديد يمكنك من خلاله ايجاد ناتج ضرب الأعداد من خانتين ومن ثلاثة خانات بدون آلة حاسبة وذلك في موضوعي الجديد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136285.html


----------



## amine_steel (31 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً اخي الكريم - طريقه حلوة وسهله - جزاك الله خير


----------



## RESEARCHER (31 مايو 2009)

. بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohtaseb (31 مايو 2009)

رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب ا استاذ كمال


----------



## كمال محمد (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ابقى زوروني في موضوعي الجديد وخبروني عن رأيكم


----------



## network operator (1 يونيو 2009)

طريقة 
رااااااااائعة جداااااااااا


----------



## كمال محمد (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا انشاء الله تستفيد منها


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم إختصار مفيد لخطوات الطريقة العامة لضرب عددين قال تعالى :
{أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ اللّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ اخْتِلاَفًا كَثِيرًا} (82) سورة النساء
تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (2 يونيو 2009)

طريقة حلوة وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## كمال محمد (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمروركم الطيب


----------



## Bassam_m (2 يونيو 2009)

ألف مليون شكرا لك أخي الكريم فعلا طريقة رائعة وسأعلمها لأولادي فشكرا لك من القلب


----------



## م.م. عثمان (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووور اخوي وجزاك الله الف الف خير من جد طريقه سريعة وفعاله


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## كمال محمد (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكر مروركم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طريقة حلوة , أحببت أن أشرح كيفية الحصول عليها
> 
> ...


الحمد الله الحمد الله اني فهمتها من قبل ما تشرحها انت عقدتها, لخبطتني, صحيح معلومة حسابية قيمة شكرا جزيلا لكم لا تزعل م انس


----------



## كمال محمد (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختي فاطمة المهاجرة،والله بشكرك على تقييمك ومشاركة للموضوع وبصراحة المهندس أنس حاول أنو يوجد التفسير الهندسي لهذه العملية ،أرجو أن تزوري موضوعي لضرب الأرقام (الجزء الثاني) على هذا الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136285.html


----------



## احمد نابليون (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك الحقيقة طريقة جميله وسهلة


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك واله مجهود طيب جزاك الله خير


----------



## كمال محمد (6 يونيو 2009)

لا شكر على واجب أرجو أن تستفيدوا منها


----------



## محمد القرصان (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور بس الباقى نعمل فية اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههه


----------



## skofild (6 يونيو 2009)

تسلم دماغك ياكبير صحيح مهندس


----------



## كمال محمد (6 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبة للباقي يا أخ محمد القرصان أنظر الجزء الثاني في الرابط التالي:


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136285.html

أرجو الدعاء


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (7 يونيو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## كمال محمد (8 يونيو 2009)

آمين يارب بارك الله فيك ولك وللمسلمين مثل ما دعوت


----------



## bestboss (8 يونيو 2009)

طريقة جامدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## ahmed_civil (12 يونيو 2009)

طريقه جميله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كمال محمد (13 يونيو 2009)

وجزاكم ألف خير لمشاكتكم الطيبة برجاء الدعاء


----------



## أبو السيوف (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مواضيع اكثر من رائعة


----------



## eng.lana (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك طريقة رائعة 
جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## حكمت ابو (5 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومة حلوة ومفيدة جدا...... يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (5 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوه الطريقه دي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cornelia (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
طريقه سهله فعلا 
شكراااااااااااا


----------



## mdsayed (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،طريقة جميلة وسلسة


----------



## احمد قويطة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## موسي الكردي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس كمال


----------



## كمال محمد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي هذه الردود الجميلة نفعنا الله وإياكم بها


----------



## علي البغدادي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmed0101979043 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

تحفة الله عليك


----------



## civil engin (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وسلمت يداك ورحم الله والداك


----------



## Lion_Power (12 أكتوبر 2009)

This is amazing way to decrease calculation time..
Accept my great thanks


----------



## abdullah hammad (13 أكتوبر 2009)

:75:بارك الله فيك انا لست مهندسا ولكنى اعشق الهندسة وهذه افكار جميلة وكم اتمنى ان نكمل ضرب باقى الاعداد 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دمحا (13 أكتوبر 2009)

احسنت / جزاك الله خير / ونفع الله بك وبعلمك . طريقة ممتازة .


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

موضع جيد ولكن يحتاج الى التدريب والطلبة كسالى


----------



## brahim_ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

baraka allaho fik اخي الكري


----------



## eng.w (13 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلملي يااستاذ كمال على هالمعلومة الرائعة كروعتك.....


----------



## محمد سعود (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا لكن ماذا عن (11*22)


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (13 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك وذادك من علمه طريقه جميله وممتعه بجد


----------



## mndream (13 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع رائع جدا
الاخ محمد سعود كلام الاخ كمال واضح جدا جدا هذه الطريقه للاعداد من 11 الي 19


----------



## كمال محمد (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم مروركم الكريم


----------



## ابوهنادي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fihonil (14 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rosenour (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،طريقة جميلة وسلسة.*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا طريقة مفيدة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يباركلك ويضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ST.ENG (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## كمال محمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب برجاء الدعاء


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جداً جداً
ومن أحلى المشاركات
جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## omyousuf (31 أكتوبر 2009)

* جزاك الله كل خير .......

موضوع مفيد ....... بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مشتاق طالب مهدي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً:7:


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اتمنى المزيد يا اخى


----------



## seleem3 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.انور الموسوي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك ياورده تسلم حبيبي عاشت ايدك ياورده


----------



## سلامه العراقي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سلامه العراقي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## eng_msa1 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحه طريقه جامده جدا


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ورفع قدرك


----------



## shuaa said (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الحقيقه فكره جميله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسطنبول (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## s.a.c (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا طريقة جميلة كما انها تمرين جيد للمخ


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (14 أبريل 2013)

ممتازه ياهندسة ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمود المهداوي (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك فعلا طريقه جميله


----------



## kingoo (14 أبريل 2013)

رائع ومفيد وياليت من مزيد


----------



## محمود الفراش (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

